# pine pellets... okay for the ratties?



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

I know pine and cedar shavings aren't. I'm using Equine Fresh pine pellets for them in their litter pan and CareFresh for the rest of their cage. Is that okay?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's pine and cedar bedding that shouldn't be used regardless of the form it's in, as far as I'm aware. I originally used Pets at Home wood pellet litter as bedding and then discovered it turned to a sawdust consistency when urinated on, plus I realised the pellets were pine. I stopped using that and went to Carefresh, Biocatolet or a hardwood chips (think may have been beech I tried). I think it may be best for you to use a 100% paper cat litter instead. I know of Yesterdays News in the USA, Biocatolet in the UK.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

No, because pine is toxic to rats regardless of whether it is a pellet or shaving.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are looking for an inexpensive alternative to carefresh or YN, alfalfa pellets (rabbit food) is a good choice. I get the cheapest brand for about $10-11 for a 50 pound bag. Rats won't eat it because they can't get any nutrients from alfalfa but even if they do nibble it won't hurt them. It smells good too!


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

Right so I took the pine pellets out and am going to put YN in.


----------

